# Millcreek



## Tabitha (Aug 4, 2007)

I just placed my 1st order w/ Millcreek, after preaching to streamline your products, scents & supplies... I just can't help it! This is what I got:

Winter Candy Apple 
Coconut Grove 
Strawberries & Champange
Sweet Orange & Chili Pepper 
Vanilla Chai  
Spicy Gingerbread 
Luscious Cheesecake

There are another 1/2 dozen I will go back for if these are nice!


----------



## Becky (Aug 6, 2007)

Strawberries & Champagne sounds great! 

I am quite jealous of you guys in the States, you have such a range of fragrances and suppliers to choose from. There is only 2 or 3 here in Australia that sell fragrance oils that are specified to be skin safe and OK for soaping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet Orange & Chili Pepper!

Thats sounds cool! Let me know how it is!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet Orange & Chili Pepper rocks!
It's like a hyped up orange OOB.
I haven't had a chance to soap it, but I love the way it smells so far.  

Irena


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

what is their website?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 6, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> what is their website?



Here ya go;

http://www.mcsoywax.com/fragrances.htm

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

i didnt see a listing for Cold Process it said "Soap Base" is it not safe?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2007)

"Soap Base" could be Melt N' Pour.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

i figured it did.. well.. i dont want to risk it and buy it for my CP..


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 7, 2007)

smellit, the main fragrance page says they are all soap safe. If it is safe for a base, it is safe for CP. If you look at the fragrance descriptions page it says it is skin safe also which is 1 step better than soap safe. Will it morph or turn colors? I have no idea, but it is safe.

This is not for you smelli, just thought I would mention it in general, there are 3 basic fragrance safety categories for B&B.:

 Soap safe is good for all applications that will be rinsed off IE)M&P, CP, shower gel, whipped soaps

one step safer/finer

 Skin safe is good for products that do not rinse of & will sit on the skin for long periods of time like lotion, scrubs, mists, perfumes and all applications above soap, gel, etc.

one step safer/finer

 Lip safe  is good for lip products like lip balms & flavored massage oils and all applications above like lotions & mists & above that like soaps & gels.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Tab, I dont think I want to risk morph, etc because it hasnt been tested on CP... but I would like to try that FO in some cream...


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 9, 2007)

Got my oredr! here are my OOB thoughts:

Winter Candy Apple: I smell no winter, no apple & no candy. It smells old lady's closet-ish to me. I have never smelled the BBW original to compare. Maybe it will smell differnt in something.

Coconut Grove :I tried 6 dif coconuts this summer & none were strong, this one is YIPPIE, I jus forund it 4 months too late. It is a nice straight cocnut too.

Strawberries & Champange : OH yum! I have tried many straw/champs & this is really good, Real good dupe of BBW & very similar to the one from WSP.

Sweet Orange & Chili Pepper : Wow, this has kick, it is a suped up orage, should be great for fall/winter, love it!

Vanilla Chai: Nice but not fabulous

Spicy Gingerbread : Nice & strong staraight gingerbread, no doubt about it, a true to life scent.

Luscious Cheesecake : Wow, first you smell the graham cracker crust then you are ht w/ the creamy cheesecake. just amazing how you can get such a real scent in asynthetic product!


----------

